# More CC tools questions



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Getting my supply list ready so I can order. I'm writing down all of the recommendations I'm reading on other posts, but still have some questions. 

Do you like the regular handle for the wood pin brush? Or the Non-slip GroomGrip Handle? Do I really need both the wood pin brush & the oval metal pin brush? And small or large? Assuming small would be fine. And do I need the face comb? I just want to buy what I'm REALLY going to need. The other stuff can come later as "wants". Also, someone mentioned Peace & Kindness spray. What is this used for?

Getting our puppy in 3 weeks. So probably don't need a lot of supplies til she gets a little older & her hair a little longer. But I definitely want to get her used to grooming right away.

TIA,
Pat


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I just bought the small wood pin brush and the handle is really comfortable for me and it seems a nice size to do the dog. It's really gentle and Brody likes it and I think it would be great for a puppy. 

I also got the #5 Buttercomb - I won't be using that for a while yet because I just had Brody shaved down so I still don't have an opinion on how much better that is.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Honestly the only 'grooming' tools I NEED are the CC buttercomb #5 and a small 'face' or flea comb to get the eye gunk out and/or any smallish tangles that slip through the bigger teeth on the #5 comb. I have 3 brushes, 2 are CC's and one is just from Petco. I think I have used them 5 times. in nearly 2 years. LOL so, ya, get the combs, brushes are optional in my experience.  oh and a Great shampoo/conditioner combo is important too!! oh and nail clippers!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replys! I think since she's still a baby, I'll get the wood pin brush & the #5 buttercomb for now. I know the buttercomb won't be used much right at the beginning, so I'll probably use the pin brush more right now. I do have a small comb that I can use for her eyes for now.

I'm just so excited! Looking at grooming stuff and ex-pens. I want to have everything we need when we bring her home. Want to get off on the right foot with her.

Pat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Getting my supply list ready so I can order. I'm writing down all of the recommendations I'm reading on other posts, but still have some questions.
> 
> Do you like the regular handle for the wood pin brush? Or the Non-slip GroomGrip Handle? Do I really need both the wood pin brush & the oval metal pin brush? And small or large? Assuming small would be fine. And do I need the face comb? I just want to buy what I'm REALLY going to need. The other stuff can come later as "wants". Also, someone mentioned Peace & Kindness spray. What is this used for?
> 
> ...


For a puppy, where the main goal is just to get her used to grooming, I would just get the small wood pin brush and the #5 Buttercomb. The comb will be big for now, but this is the biggest ticket item, so you don't want something you will want to replace later. And this will be your #1 MOST important tool when she starts to blow coat. I do use both the wood pin brush and the metal pin brush (which is fairly inexpensive) I don't like getting my wood pin brushes wet, so I use the metel pin brush when I am blow drying.

I have just the ones with regular handles... They didn't even have the "comfort grip" ones when I got mine. I don't find mine the least bit uncomfortable to work with. As far as size is concerned, the small may be fine for now, but you may prefer the larger one when she is full grown. I have the large oval, which is my every day brush, and the small oblong, which is the one I keep in my show bag for touch-ups. I have large and small oval metal pin brushes, but I have to say I almost never use the smaller one.

I would say that you will DEFINITELY need a face comb eventually, and I love my CC face comb. But this is one place where you can buy a cheaper face comb locally to tide you over if you don't want to spend that much all at once. A face comb from Petsmart or Petco won't cost more than a few dollars. They are GREAT for getting gunk out of the corners of eyes, though, and can also be very useful for grabbing tiny knots that slip through between the tines of the larger #5 Buttercomb.

Peace and Kindness is a spray that can be used for hot spots, skin irritations, etc. since Kodi has never had a problem of that sort, I've never used it. I wouldn't borrow trouble there... If you find you have a need, you can always order it, but I would first check with my veterinarian anyway.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I completely agree with the last poster. Wood pin brush, #5 Buttercomb, and a facecomb. I also do have a "rake" for getting out stubborn mats, but you won't need that for a few months.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I really appreciate all of you help! Went to PetSmart today (just looking) and my DH starting picking up combs & brushes. I told him I wasn't interested. Already know what I'm ordering! Did pick up a small Kong. And some kind of Kong spray Puppy Treat stuff. I guess you spray it inside the Kong. Not made in China, so I figured it's safe. If not, I just won't use it! And some small balls. Oh, and a pet bed to go inside her crate. About $70 worth of stuff. And remember, I was just looking! LOL

Thanks,
Patg


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> I really appreciate all of you help! Went to PetSmart today (just looking) and my DH starting picking up combs & brushes. I told him I wasn't interested. Already know what I'm ordering! Did pick up a small Kong. And some kind of Kong spray Puppy Treat stuff. I guess you spray it inside the Kong. Not made in China, so I figured it's safe. If not, I just won't use it! And some small balls. Oh, and a pet bed to go inside her crate. About $70 worth of stuff. And remember, I was just looking! LOL
> 
> Thanks,
> Patg


You might want to consider returning th Kong filler spray. It's not very good quality food. There are lots of GOOD foods that you can use to fill your puppy's Kong.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

krandall said:


> You might want to consider returning th Kong filler spray. It's not very good quality food. There are lots of GOOD foods that you can use to fill your puppy's Kong.


I use natural peanut butter in the kongs (the kind without added sugar). The dogs spend about an hour trying to lick every last drop out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> I use natural peanut butter in the kongs (the kind without added sugar). The dogs spend about an hour trying to lick every last drop out.


Yup, or some people use a bit of cream cheese to seal the ends, or better yet, mix in plain yogurt. Or you can just stuff them with wet kibble and freeze them.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I kept my receipt for this very purpose. I figured once I posted that I'd bought the Kong filler spray I would get feedback. You all are awesome. It'll get returned for sure!


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> I kept my receipt for this very purpose. I figured once I posted that I'd bought the Kong filler spray I would get feedback. You all are awesome. It'll get returned for sure!


LoL just bought the spray myself today! It is going back after reading this - thanks!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

mct: isn't it amazing what we can learn from this forum??!! Love it.


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> mct: isn't it amazing what we can learn from this forum??!! Love it.


Indeed!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Good advice as usual. I made the mistake of buying cheaper combs, brushes, rakes, de matting tools, all given to the local shelter. I finally am set with the wooden pin brush, butter comb and a small flea comb for eye goop and beard (from wall mart)

I did buy the wooden handle and really love it.

I have also used the peace and kindness on a hot spot and it worked well.

Good luck with your new little one...those puppy kisses are worth the $$$$$.


----------

